# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  ricarico bar

## francy

Ciao, secondo voi il ricarico di un bar, come minimo, può essere il 200%?Io sapevo il 3oo/450%. Ma compilando gli studi di settore mi riporta il 2,02, cioè il 202%? Aspetto con ansia una vostra cortese risposta.Grazie! :Confused:

----------


## shailendra

> Ciao, secondo voi il ricarico di un bar, come minimo, può essere il 200%?Io sapevo il 3oo/450%. Ma compilando gli studi di settore mi riporta il 2,02, cioè il 202%? Aspetto con ansia una vostra cortese risposta.Grazie!

  Ma intendi il ricarico effettivo o quello richiesto dagli studi? Il ricarico effettivo dipende chiaramente dal tipo di prodotto: non ci vuole molto a capire che una lattina che al bar costa 2,5 uro, loro all'ingrosso la pagheranno 0,6/0,7 uro.
Mentre per un panino magari il discorso è diverso. Comunque se lo studio di settore chiede il 200% non mi sembra sbagliato. In altri studi del commercio chiedo il 30-40% mentre per quel che ne so io i commercianti spesso raddoppiano il prezzo di acquisto.

----------


## massimodl

Nel ricarico di un bar bisogna anche tener conto se presente della vendita del latte 
dove la % e' molto bassa.

----------


## alessio72

Mi ricollego al quesito di FRancy.
Il punto ,credo,sia capire,se la % di 2,02% come previsto dal modello deglòi SDS,significhi percentuale di 202% o meno!
Grazie

----------


## shailendra

> Mi ricollego al quesito di FRancy.
> Il punto ,credo,sia capire,se la % di 2,02% come previsto dal modello deglòi SDS,significhi percentuale di 202% o meno!
> Grazie

  Certo, significa la percentuale di ricarico del 202%

----------


## alessio72

GRazie per la risposta.....e quindi cio vale per tutti gli studi con tutte le %???
Cioè ad esempio 1,41.....1,30....etc??
GRAZIE.....

----------


## simysimy

Il mio problema invece è un altro...c'è un cliente dello studio che ha aperto la partita iva il 20.11.2008 come "vendita di bibite all'ingrosso e al dettaglio"...quindi quest'anno rientra negli studi..
Ora, vedendo che gli studi richiedono un ricarico elevato, ho parlato con il cliente facendogli capire che per rientrare negli studi doveva fatturare molto di più...lui giustamente mi ha fatto notare la sua situazione poco "favorevole" (c'è da dire che lavora in un paesino!) dicendomi che non ha avuto un ricarico così elevato, e nemmeno un guadagno così elevato (è come se fosse il suo primo anno di attività alla fine!!!!) tant'è che nel corso del 2009 ha chiesto anche un finanziamento...
Ora io mi chiedo.....sicuramente non rientra in quello che dicono gli studi di settore.....che probabilità ci sono che gli venga fatto un accertamento??
Spero di essermi spiegata....
Grazie a tutti!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ora io mi chiedo.....sicuramente non rientra in quello che dicono gli studi di settore.....che probabilità ci sono che gli venga fatto un accertamento??
> Spero di essermi spiegata....
> Grazie a tutti!

  Direi che comunque è meglio ragionare con il software davanti, magari viene fuori congruo, chissà. 
In ogni caso, non so se esistano delle attendibili percentuali di essere oggetto di contestazione, anche perchè dipende da quanto non sarà congruo. 
ciao

----------


## silvia rosa4578

> GRazie per la risposta.....e quindi cio vale per tutti gli studi con tutte le %???
> Cioè ad esempio 1,41.....1,30....etc??
> GRAZIE.....

  ho letto con notevole ritardo il tuo quesito, ritengo però importante intervenire. la % da te evidenziata non è " standart " per tutti i bar, evidentemente viene rapportata alla situazione globale dell'azienda. Io assisto diversi bar ed in alcuni casi sono congrui e coerenti anche con il 130 e/o 150%
credo dipenda dalla distribuzione percentuale dei dei ricavi in base ai prodotti ceduti ( elementi specifici : es. caffetteria.... bevande alcoliche .... gelati ... )
mi sono divertita a verificare, per esempio se indico che vendo il gelato confezionato ho un risultato, se invece indico che produco il gelato, ho un altro risultato.
tra l'altro, ho calcolato la percentuale media di un bar in base agli acquisti ed ai prezzi di listino; esempio  ho acquistato 10 kg. di caffè sviluppando i ricavi viene fuori : 10 kg = 10.000 grammi : 7 grammi per ogni caffè, ho somministrato 1428 caffè x 0.73 ( netto iva ) ho incassato     . 1042 ecc..

----------

